# Any AMD 970 Series motherboard within 5.8k



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2013)

Hai,

I need 970 Series Motherboard for my AMD FX 6300 within 5.8k and the criteria for such a motherboard are as follows:

USB 3.0 on board header for a front panel connection
4 DIMM Slots for RAM
more than 6 power phases
below 5.8k and available online

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2013)

here you go Buy Online ECS A970M-A-Deluxe 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard in india 
it was available for 5.8k there. but the price has increased slightly. try to get it locally.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 3, 2013)

OP can also go for Gigabyte 970A-DS3 ~ 5.3k


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2013)

You get either get a MSI 970A-G43 (not overclock friendly) or Asus M5A97 R2.0.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> OP can also go for Gigabyte 970A-DS3 ~ 5.3k



it has 4+1 vrm design compared to  6+1 vrm of ecs mobo. also that gigabyte mobo will struggle while overclocking. op is purchasing this mainly for overclocking. so  think anything 4+1 vrm has to be phased out



gxsaurav said:


> You get either get a MSI 970A-G43 (not overclock friendly) or Asus M5A97 R2.0.



both are having 4+1 vrm design and op wants to overclock and hence are not recommended.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

if Op means business ie OC  he should not settle anything less than Asus M5A97 R2.0 Evo - it's overshooting his budget by ~2.5k but you can't expect to oc a 125W TDP cpu suing a cheap motherboard, eh ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> if Op means business ie OC  he should not settle anything less than Asus M5A97 R2.0 Evo - it's overshooting his budget by ~2.5k but you can't expect to oc a 125W TDP cpu suing a cheap motherboard, eh ?



I have seen in many tech forums that Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is also good for overclocking. I have Asus M5A97 R2.0 and I don't have any LLC options in my Bios to overclock. *My main reason and concern* also is that when ever I overclock and my UPS is not giving me any backup as it is in a OCed state and while in Zero Power mode ie.1400MHZ only my UPS is giving me backup and after restarting my PC I am getting a screen which tells me to *Press F1 to continue* and *Overclocking has failed* and I had to reset my settings in Bios. This is my main problem with this Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard. Can anybody tell me how to solve this problem? Do I need to upgrade my UPS or my Asus MB. Please tell me as I have put my MB+CPU for sale because of this problem only mates....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 5, 2013)

^ Which UPS do you use?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ which ups do you use?



hp 800va


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

try with another ups first. sometimes active pfc psus will create problems with "some" ups. so better try with another ups to check whether it gives any backup.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> try with another ups first. sometimes active pfc psus will create problems with "some" ups. so better try with another ups to check whether it gives any backup.



What is meant by Active PFC PSU? Why will it create problems with some UPS? My PSU is Corsair TX650M.So which is my PSU Active or Passive? I have to try it on APC 600VA UPS which my sister has for her desktop but that is very far away from my house and its also very heavy imo.

I am going to change my UPS battery and see that will it support my CPU normally and in OCed state also.
HP 800VA UPS backup time -7mins.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

your psu is an active pfc one. active pfc will usually have their power factor greater than 0.9. only those psus having active pfc is even eligible for 80 plus certification. ideally those psus require pure sine wave ups to function properly. but those are damn costlier.the upses which we use usually have a power factor of 0.5-0.6 (this is why 600va ups gives 600X0.6=360watts of actual power.). in practical case, active pfc psu will work with pseudo sine wave ups which most of us have. but some upses are utter cheap that, it produces just a square wave instead of pseudo sine wave(stepped sinewave) which will surely create problems with those psus. that is why buying a quality ups is important instead going with a "no use one".


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2013)

^^ Hey, that's pretty short and nice explanation


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your psu is an active pfc one. active pfc will usually have their power factor greater than 0.9. only those psus having active pfc is even eligible for 80 plus certification. ideally those psus require pure sine wave ups to function properly. but those are damn costlier.the upses which we use usually have a power factor of 0.5-0.6 (this is why 600va ups gives 600X0.6=360watts of actual power.). in practical case, active pfc psu will work with pseudo sine wave ups which most of us have. but some upses are utter cheap that, it produces just a square wave instead of pseudo sine wave(stepped sinewave) which will surely create problems with those psus. that is why buying a quality ups is important instead going with a "no use one".


  Is my HP 800VA UPS good for my setup or not, Please tell me?
Thanks again for explaining all that about PSU's.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Hey, that's pretty short and nice explanation



thanks bro



bavusani said:


> Is my HP 800VA UPS good for my setup or not, Please tell me?
> Thanks again for explaining all that about PSU's.



welcome .
i dont know the specification of your ups. but however, to make sure ups is not the culprit here, try with an apc ups. if it gives back up, just throw the old ups and buy a new apc 1100va one.



rijinpk1 said:


> your psu is an active pfc one. active pfc will usually have their power factor greater than 0.9. only those psus having active pfc is even eligible for 80 plus certification.



this is why good quality psu like antec vp450 lacked the 80 plus certification even though it has peak 85% efficiency. new antec vp450p with active pfc  also lacks 80+ certification due to the fact that vp450p is compatible with 230v main supply only(it is for asian market,i think). In order to get 80+ certification , the psu should work on both 115v & 230v mains.;-(


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2013)

I just ran my UPS with 4.0GHz overclock after changing my UPS battery. I think my Asus M5A97 R2.0 is fine but I cannot run Prime95 even at 3.8GHz. Why? Will it be stable when I run BF4 when it utilizes all my cores? Should I need to shut 2 of my cores? Please explain?


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2013)

running a cpu at 4ghz is not exactly the same thing to run it at 3 8 ghz with prime...  p95 pushes your cpu more than any other normal apps ever can.

Btw, what's your cpu vcore at 3.8 ghz ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> running a cpu at 4ghz is not exactly the same thing to run it at 3 8 ghz with prime...  p95 pushes your cpu more than any other normal apps ever can.
> 
> Btw, what's your cpu vcore at 3.8 ghz ?



CPU VCore @ 3.8Ghz -1.38 and @4Ghz -1.42 that too with manual settings. But I just put my PC on AMD Boost which when running intensifying tasks reaches 4Ghz. AMD Zero Core is 1400MHz only. I don't have any further options like in 990 series motherboards. So my overclocking options are rather limited.I think this is enough for me to run BF4 if it is CPU dependent like Crysis 3.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

disable CnQ or any power saving option, set cpu vcore to 1.45v [ ensure proper cooling for CPu and vram though ], set LLC to highest possible setting.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> disable CnQ or any power saving option, set cpu vcore to 1.45v [ ensure proper cooling for CPu and vram though ], set LLC to highest possible setting.



Ok will do and Thanks...


----------

